# Jerky with Dales



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2019)

I have been making jerky for years.  Used the oven for a long time before I got a smoker.  never owned a dehydrator.  Most recipes ended up tasting pretty similar. (IMO).  I read about using Dales to marinate the jerky and thought well thats just simple if it works. 

It worked pretty darn good!  really like the taste - I added a tsp of garlic pow, onion pow, black pepper, and red pepper to one cup Dales with about 1.5+ LB of eye of the round cut about 1/4" give or take.  then smoked it at 200 for 2 hours then kicked it up to 225 till done.
Best I ever made.  pics is about half of the batch. no cure added this time - it wont last long enough to need it.

Made the second half with just Dales - no extra spice - very good as well. 

Next try I think i will add some Guinness.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2019)

what is dales? looks good


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 28, 2019)

flatbroke


----------



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2019)

UPDATE - I used the reduced sodium version and it was a good salt level.  regular would be too much salt for me.


----------



## sandyut (May 13, 2019)

I made another 4lb batch with this recipe:

4 lb ey eof round cut 1/4" think or so.
one bottle of dales low sodium (16oz)
half can of black lager (consume other half while mixing)
2 tsp red pepper flakes
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder

Marinate overnight
smoked 180 for 2 hours and 225 for one hour.  then rested a few hours on drying rack.  very very good! 
I think the beer thinned the dales just enough to get a better coating...its pretty thick sauce.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Looks great.
Has anybody tried Moore's for the jerky marinade?

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> what is dales? looks good


It's basically soy sauce . The regular is really salty . I bought some and use it for Asian stuff . Little bit goes a long way , it's good , but watch the salt .


----------

